# Dog Rehoming



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Not sure where to post this but this seems like the best place.

My OH has a friend with a lab/ spaniel that is aggressive towards people and dogs. Unfortunately she needs to rehome her because of splitting with her partner and having to sell the house ASAP. She has tried local rescues and no one will take her  I wondered if you might know of anywhere that could help?

She's tried all sorts of places and dog behaviourists on Facebook already. But any suggestions are appreciated

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogs Trust will most likely take her, they are excellent and look after them well until re homed


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

bellguy said:


> Dogs Trust will most likely take her, they are excellent and look after them well until re homed


Tried them but due to the dogs nature they won't accept her

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Might be a way off… https://woodgreen.org.uk/


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

packard said:


> Might be a way off… https://woodgreen.org.uk/


Tried them already. But thank you

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Left field shout but maybe police? Colleague took a dog in and didn’t work out - the dog was taken by the police and trained up as a Sniffer Dog apparently.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Hardly local for you but one of my rehoming local(ish) places say they take all dogs, never turn one away..

https://www.hoperescue.org.uk/


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> Left field shout but maybe police? Colleague took a dog in and didn't work out - the dog was taken by the police and trained up as a Sniffer Dog apparently.


Thank you. Hadn't thought of that

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

percymon said:


> Hardly local for you but one of my rehoming local(ish) places say they take all dogs, never turn one away..
> 
> https://www.hoperescue.org.uk/


Thank you. Will pass on

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if this covers crossbreeds but each breed usually has their own rescue (lab rescue, spaniel rescues). I don't know if they would help with a crossbreed. Suppose she could try the one that the dog is most like (lab or spaniel). 

Hope she gets sorted. It will be upsetting to think she is losing the dog on top of the other stuff. My reason for delaying leaving my husband 5 years ago was to make sure I had bought another house for me and my dogs before he knew I was going


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> I'm not sure if this covers crossbreeds but each breed usually has their own rescue (lab rescue, spaniel rescues). I don't know if they would help with a crossbreed. Suppose she could try the one that the dog is most like (lab or spaniel).
> 
> Hope she gets sorted. It will be upsetting to think she is losing the dog on top of the other stuff. My reason for delaying leaving my husband 5 years ago was to make sure I had bought another house for me and my dogs before he knew I was going


She has tried a few with some people offering further help.

I don't want to divulge too much but she can't handle the dog on her own.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Had some luck with Facebook as a specialist rehoming group are now on board and have put her on their page. 

From comments they carry out deep due diligence on each person that comes forwards and makes sure they are fully aware of what taking her on ensues

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Great news, as a dog person myself it is good to know she will get an owner that will love and care for it knowing the uphill road they are going :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

bellguy said:


> Great news, as a dog person myself it is good to know she will get an owner that will love and care for it knowing the uphill road they are going :thumb:


That was the main issue. Is finding someone who understands the dog needs care and love to help nurture her, that can also give her their time. Not someone who expects a normal well rounded dog in a week. Its taken our friend and her husband 9 months to just get the dog to recall and feel comfortable and confident around them enough that they can move around in the same room

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

bellguy said:


> Great news, as a dog person myself it is good to know she will get an owner that will love and care for it knowing the uphill road they are going :thumb:





J306TD said:


> That was the main issue. Is finding someone who understands the dog needs care and love to help nurture her, that can also give her their time. Not someone who expects a normal well rounded dog in a week. Its taken our friend and her husband 9 months to just get the dog to recall and feel comfortable and confident around them enough that they can move around in the same room
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Same here, great news :thumb:. Always been a dog person, but down to one dog now since Jan 21.

After rehoming an ill treated dog before, I know its going to be a lot of work.

Pleased to hear you got it sorted :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We are in talks and considering rehoming a dog. It's our dog Rosie's big sister. The owner has taken unwell and has gone through the breeder to find a good owner.

Yes or no? :lol:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

She is amazing, look at those eyes, I would have her in a heartbeat :lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> We are in talks and considering rehoming a dog. It's our dog Rosie's big sister. The owner has taken unwell and has gone through the breeder to find a good owner.
> 
> Yes or no? :lol:


Yes or no???

We all know you've already said yes buddy!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Is that a Blue Merle Collie ? Looks a fine pooch they need occupying and exercise but they reward you like nothing else.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

When you get her, this will make grooming a breeze (I'm not sponsored by them) https://groomi.co.uk/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt7W0w5TA8wIVFZiyCh1DkQniEAAYASAAEgJELvD_BwE


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

GSD said:


> Is that a Blue Merle Collie ? Looks a fine pooch they need occupying and exercise but they reward you like nothing else.


She's an Australian Shepherd. We've already got an Aussie. Our Rosie is Shelia's younger sister.

Rosie does keep us going. She a high energy dog that needs to be out about. She is at dog agility classes today. She's the friendliest dog you'll meet.

Nothing is confirmed with Sheila yet.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We had a meeting with Sheila and her parents on Wednesday. Her owners were a lovely couple.

Sheila was a bit defensive. She was desperate to keep Rosie away from her owners. She was very close to her owners and was clearly devoted to them.

Later on that night we were sent a heartwarming message from the owners. The thought of giving up Shelia got very real and hit hard. They realised how attached everyone was to each other. After a family meeting they are all going to do more to make sure Sheila gets the home she needs.

I was a bit disappointed, but she's clearly devoted to her family. Her home is the best place for her if the family can get her out like she needs.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thread bump. After a lot of consideration and circumstances Sheila is now here full time. We've had her for a while now.

Rosie and Sheila are still bickering to find their place.

Rosie appreciates good driving. The eyes burn from Sheila.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

That’s good I’m sure doggo will settle in nicely I always think it’s a more interesting life for a dog when there’s another dog in the house.


----------

